# Recommended Dry Food for Maltese



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SM Family,

Due to Biscuit's antiseizure and steroid meds, his appitite has increase significantly. He see seem to be hungry and looking for food every 3-4hrs. This was a side affect we were told to expects with the meds.

My wife and I are both thinking now would be a great time to maybe try out some nutritious dry-food to see if Biscuit would take up to them.

Does anyone has any specific brand to recommend? :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been using the Fromm 4 Star dry food.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, bless Biscuit's heart. I hope he's feeling better these days? Yes, both of those types of meds sure do increase the appetite! Like Deborah and many of us here, I feed Fromm Four Star dry food. I usually get the salmon flavor. Zooey's done great on Fromm, and it's so nice that the company always has coupons. I only pay about $18/bag and get one free--the equivalent of only paying $9 for a 4 or 5 lb. bag that lasts about a month! Such a great deal on top of being high quality :thumbsup: 

Look for the link to the free bag of Fromm that Marj posted to get a coupon if you're interested in trying it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Fromm, the company can be very helpful too, if you have questions for customer service regarding your pups specific needs. I also feed the four star formulas and rotate between flavors.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

FROMM is a Great Company... Thy have Great customer service... Unfortunately Riley had a reaction to te grains in the Chicken A La Veg and the Pork and Applesauce but I have been thinking of trying the Grain Free... 

I have had him on "Canine Caviar" since August 2nd and he has been doing really really Great on it!! Never Better!! The company isn't as helpful as FROMM but he is doing so well that I am afraid to switch it up right now.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Snuggles and Chrissy are fed Blue Buffalo Longevity and are doing very well on it. They have been fed other varieties of Blue Buffalo in the past but are doing so well on Logevity that they will be staying on it. Chrissy tends to put on a bit more weight than I would like so she will be switched to the BB Maintenance variety for a couple of weeks.


----------

